
Where can I find a decent primer for programming Artificial Intelligence? - cgb223
I have about 5 years of coding experience, some of which includes python.<p>I want to get more involved in the AI space, and eventually make a career move towards that area.<p>What are some good books&#x2F;videos&#x2F;resources a coder with some experience can use to learn AI?
======
WheelsAtLarge
[https://www.coursera.org/learn/machine-
learning](https://www.coursera.org/learn/machine-learning)

Not a book but excellent primer course

~~~
rajeshp1986
Everybody point towards this course. I started this few times but was never
able to complete it due to commitment at work. Is there a guide/tutorial which
gives a more gentle introduction to these topics and could be finished in a
day or two?

